# Excision of scrotal fistula



## Geralyn39 (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to code an excision of a scrotal fistula? The patient had multiple fistulous site and the material was excised sharply and curetted. We are coming up with CPT code 55899 - Unlisted procedure, male genital system.


----------

